# Greetings from the great white North to all mouses



## DreamQuestin (Mar 4, 2010)

...and their humans :lol:

My name is Deb and I live in Saskatchewan, Canada. I am currently mouseless <truly tragic  > but am hoping to remedy that in short order.

Primarily my mice will be healthy and beloved pets, though I would dearly love to have some pretty colours to show off. I also have a desire to do some mouse agility work 

Having so said, I also have a yearling corn snake, so come culls will go to her. I consider this just a part of life, really, and feel as long as they life they have is rich, what happens after that life matters not.

I look forward to learning from you folks  and sharing what I know. If anyone knows any Cannuck breeders of meeses that has stock avail send me a private message . I have had horrid luck with longevity of pet store finds 

With a smile,
Deb


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi there

:welcomeany

Hope you find some Mice in Canada


----------



## DreamQuestin (Mar 4, 2010)

tratallen said:


> Hi there
> :welcomeany


Thank you kindly !



tratallen said:


> Hope you find some Mice in Canada


As do I! My husband is from England. You folks have no idea how lucky you are to have such a wonderfully prominent and public mouse (and rat) fancy! Canada (and the US) only have pockets of interested souls spread over miles and miles.

Has anyone done any 'over the pond' shipping? I sometimes wonder if it wouldn't be easier to just arrange to get some lovelies when I come over for a visit to England.

With a smile,
Deb


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

It's very expensive. I sent 45 mice to the US in 2008 and I think it totalled about $5000.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

DreamQuestin said:


> tratallen said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there
> ...


I concur with this post 100%! Britons who are involved in mice are lucky! 

Like Cait said, trans-Atlantic shipping it is VERY expensive. I'm doing some international shipping right now and I'm hoping to keep it under USD $2000, but I'm prepared for it to go higher. There are dozens and dozens of different little fees involved by the time it all adds up. It would probably actually cost less to drive from your part of Canada to Los Angeles and pick up some mice and drive them back than it would to ship them. It's really counter-intuitive how that works.

P.S. Welcome to the forum and please post often!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Welcome to the forums!


----------

